# iTunes...



## yves1993 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo.

Also habe folgendes Problem was mich ziemlich ärgert und worauf ich absolut keine Erklärung finde: iTunes sagt mir beim einstöpseln des iPods, bzw beim Synchronisieren dass mein iPod nicht synchronisiert werden kann da ein "Unbekannter Fehler" aufgetreten ist.

Na toll, mit einem Unbekannten Fehler kann ich, oder nichteinmal der allerbeste Informatiker/ Techniker was anfangen....
Ich möchte ebenfalls erwähnen, dass gestern und die Tage davor keinerlei Probleme bestanden, und ich seit dem auch nichts verändert habe. Ich habe weder Dateien in meine Mediathek hinzugefügt, noch sonst etwaige Einstellungen vorgenommen.

Kennt wer das Problem bzw weiß ne Lösung parat? Habe bereits nachgeprüft und er synchronisiert tatsächlich nichts mehr auf den iPod.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2010)

Ich habe den ähnlichen Fehler, glaube ich mal: Bei mir kommt immer, z.B. bei einigen Liedern und Podcasts, der Fehler 0xE800400C... ><


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2010)

Gut, dann Frage Ich dich hier nochmals.

Ein paar technische Fragen: Welches Betriebssystem, RAM, Mainboard, Prozessor.

Dann ein Screenshot des Fehlers machen und noch sagen welchen iPod du hast.


----------



## Asayur (22. Juni 2010)

Selbes Problem, meine AC/DC und Iron Maiden Sammlung will nicht,

Betrietssystem: Win XP
iPod: Classic
Ram: 2048 MB
Mainboard: Vorhanden (weiss aber grad nicht welches) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fehler tritt auf, seit: Software Update iTunes 9.11
Situation: nervt und das tierisch


----------



## yves1993 (22. Juni 2010)

iPod Touch 3G.

Und wie bereits gesagt detailliert weiss ich nichtmehr wie man die PC Infos aufrufen kann, gabs da netmal son Befehl mit Windoof Taste+ R? <_<


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2010)

Da der Fehler wohl auch auf mich zutrifft, melde ich mich auch hier nochmal an dich Soramac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OS: Win 7
Ram: 4GB
Mainboard: grad k.A.
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo á 2,2 GHZ

iPod Touch 2G (8 G

Screenshot? Ach nööö, nicht nochmal das Backup einspielen. Kommt einfach die Fehlermeldung "Unbekannter Fehler, iPod konnte nicht synchronisiert werden (0xE800400C)"


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2010)

Ich bitte Euch die aktuellste iTunes Version  9.2 herunterzuladen. 

Apple iTunes Download


Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, nochmals melden.

und eventuell bitte eine genauere Fehlermeldung mir sagen. Am besten mit einem Screenshot.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich bitte Euch die aktuellste iTunes Version 9.2 herunterzuladen.
> 
> Apple iTunes Download
> 
> ...



9.2 ist installiert, ebenso iOS 4 seit heute, aber Fehler tritt immer noch auf. Sowohl mit iOS 3.1.3 und mit iOS 4. 

Fehlermeldung steht im Beitrag oben. Ich dachte zuerst es liegt ab den AAC 128 kb/s die nicht vorhanden waren, aber selbst nach ner Umkonvertierung der Audio-Dateien ging es nicht. Einige Lieder gehen, andere wiederum nicht. Ebenso bei den Podcasts.


----------



## yves1993 (22. Juni 2010)

Hab dir den Screen bereits per PM geschickt, ich geb dir den Link nochmal hier da wir ja jetzt hier diskutieren.

Und nebenbei mal Updaten, vlt bringts ja was. (Hoffentlich....)


http://img171.images...s/i/itunsu.jpg/

Der Downloadlink lädt nicht.
Und grade keine Nerven mehr den PC neuzustarten dass iTunes automatisch ein Update anzeigt.

Bin erstmal eh viel zu müde und wütend, deswegen hau ich mich vorerst aufs Ohr. Ich meld mich morgen nochmal.

Und nebenbei mal ne allgemeine Anmerkung an Apple, die sollten anstatt sowas wie iPhone 4 rauszubringen erstmal peilen ob ihre Proggis richtig funktionieren. -.-


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2010)

Alles klar.



Werde mir die Fehler anschauen und Euch dann morgen antworten. Deshalb habt etwas Geduld.

Danke.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2010)

So, alle Fehlermeldungen die auftauchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (22. Juni 2010)

Ist doch sche... egal. 
Man muss da nichts kaufen.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2010)

*@Hallo Asayur,*

ich bitte dich die aktuellste Version von iTunes herunterzuladen. 

Apple iTunes 9.2 Download

Ansonsten waere es nett, wenn du mir die genaue Bezeichnung deines iPod Classic nennen koenntest. Um welches es sich handelt.

ggf. mir auch eine genaue Fehlermeldung schicken mit einem Screenshot.


Falls es mit der Version 9.2 keine Verbesserung gegeben hat. Lass es mich wissen.


*@Hallo Razyl,*

versichere dich bitte zunaechst das du die aktuellste Version von iTunes auf deinem Rechner hast und der iPod auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist.

Ansonsten hast du schonmal den iPod wiederhergestellt? 

Hilfe zu finden hier: iPod Touch zuruecksetzen

Weitere Loesungsmittel waeren: Hast du deinen iPod Touch bereits an einem anderen USB Port versucht anzuschliessen und das synchronisieren nochmals probiert?

Demnach koennten wir bis auf die letzte Hilfestellung einen Softwarefehler ausschliessen. Das waeren naemlich fehlerhafte Titel in der iTunes Media.

Einfach bei den Titeln bei dem der iPod Touch haengen bleibt die Titel aus der Mediathek entfernen.

Falls dies alles nicht helfen konnte. Nochmals melden, danke.


*@Hallo yves1993,*

ich kann dein Aerger verstehen ueber iTunes. Ich hatte auch unter Windows mehrmals Probleme gehabt mit meinem iPod Touch, iPhone in die Mediathek zu synchronisieren. Trotzdem bitte Ich dich etwas um Verstaendnis. 

Nur uns bleibt nichts anderes erspart, wenn wir die einzelnen Hilfen nicht durch gehen. 

Wie Ich aber bereits erwaehnt habe, bitte Ich dich auch die aktuellste Version von iTunes herunterzuladen und zu installieren, ebenfalls nach dem aktuellsten Stand deines iPod's schauen.

Falls dies kein Erfolg gab, nochmals melden. 

Danke dir.

*@Kurt Jansen,*

ich bitte dich deine zukuenftigen Beitrage in diesem Thread zu unterlassen.


----------



## Asayur (22. Juni 2010)

Bin gerade auf Arbeit, werde dir Screens und Bezeichnungen heute Abend schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> *@Hallo Razyl,*
> 
> versichere dich bitte zunaechst das du die aktuellste Version von iTunes auf deinem Rechner hast und der iPod auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist.
> 
> ...



Es ist sowohl iTunes auf dem neusten Stand (sogar eben nochmal neu installiert + neue Mediathek erstellt), als auch der iPod seit gestern auf iOS 4.

Der iPod wurde gestern irgendwie zwangsläufig wiederhergestellt von mir, da iOS 4 erschienen ist.

Ebenfalls das Wechseln der Ports brachte keinen Erfolg, und die neue Mediathek auch nicht.

Den Fehler habe ich nun, zumindest für den Musikbereich, selbst gelöst: Die Titel einzeln kopieren, nicht das ganze Album mit einmal. Dann tritt dieser Zeitfehler nicht auf, zumindest war es ebenso bei dem einem Album so...


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2010)

Es gibt eben Leute, die haben einfach keine Schamgrenze was Niveau angeht.
Aber das kennen wir ja schon zu Genüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2010)

*@Razyl,*

dass du nun den Fehler selbst beseitigt hast. Dies freut mich, falls jedoch ein weiterer Fehler auftritt oder noch ein Problem besteht.

Einfach bei mir melden, danke.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juni 2010)

Ich würde das nun nicht gerade als Lösung bezeichnen wenn man jedes Lied einzeln kopieren darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Juni 2010)

*@Tikume,*

wie gesagt.

Falls es weitere Probleme gibt oder er nicht zufrieden ist. Soll er sich melden und dann muessen wir schauen wo genau der Fehler liegt.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2010)

Bei manchen Podcast-Folgen tritt der Fehler immer noch auf =/ 
Bei Liedern ging es jetzt auch mal, wenn ich ein ganzes Album kopiert habe. Drecks-iTunes :<


----------



## Breakyou (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte den gleichen Fehler auch mit dem neuen Pendulum Album :>
Nachdem ich einfach einen neue Playlist gemacht und die Musik aus der Mediathek rübergezogen hab gings wieder.


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2010)

Manchemal gibt es auch Syncbugs, wenn das Gerät gelockt ist... also am besten unlocken, bevor man es ansteckt.


----------

